# Pike County



## Jenny Silva

Anyone out in Pike County yet? The family and I were going to check some spots out Sunday. =)


----------



## jerrymercerpa

They should be coming out soon hopefully you are getting some rain next day or two.


----------



## Jenny Silva

Going out today! Fingers crossed we got enough rain <3


----------



## yorkie

pikes county is thatb in ohio or pennsylvania


----------



## Jenny Silva

PA


----------



## deezal

Any luck? I found some false morels in Wayne county. Should be real soon..


----------



## orion024

deezal said:


> Any luck? I found some false morels in Wayne county. Should be real soon..


Do you have pic to upload?


----------



## Jenny Silva

No luck! =( but we are getting rain now Yay! It's been really dry up here in the poconos.


----------



## deezal

I found one lonely black on Monday morning too. The false morels were all over in this one spot. Sorry no pic of the black.


----------



## orion024

deezal said:


> I found one lonely black on Monday morning too. The false morels were all over in this one spot. Sorry no pic of the black.


Hi, what color were the false morels in picture? They look like a rust color, but probably appear different in person.


----------



## deezal

Definitely a rust color. I hope to find some nice ones soon. From a distance, I thought I














hit it big. I knew it was to early in the season though.


----------



## Cassy3

deezal said:


> Definitely a rust color. I hope to find some nice ones soon. From a distance, I thought I
> View attachment 1085
> View attachment 1086
> hit it big. I knew it was to early in the season though.


I haven't came across any of these false ones this season but I'm sure it was a disappointment tho.. Yesterday was the first I've seen any, 4 tiny ones within 3 hours of looking


----------



## deezal

Found 15 yesterday. I picked only 6, the others I marked and will pick in a few days. All were in the same spot. Looks like they are just starting to pop in pike.


----------



## Jenny Silva

deezal said:


> Found 15 yesterday. I picked only 6, the others I marked and will pick in a few days. All were in the same spot. Looks like they are just starting to pop in pike.
> View attachment 1329


Yay!! I haven't been able to head out and look yet. It's still not very green up here where I'm at... did you find them near a certain type of tree?


----------



## deezal

Mainly apple, I've been on the woods and found a few more though


----------



## wade

deezal said:


> Mainly apple, I've been on the woods and found a few more though


Good Reporting...Thank You! !


----------



## deezal

Found more yesterday. Season still looking good in pike and Wayne county. I found these under dead elm and apple.


----------



## deezal

Under the elm.


----------

